# Stream app picture in Android play store



## clorox (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone notice that the picture in the Android app store says "watch and schedule your recordings" (emphasis on the use of 'watch')?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, I did! Everything seems to be in place (except for the actual functionality). lol


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

clorox said:


> Anyone notice that the picture in the Android app store says "watch and schedule your recordings" (emphasis on the use of 'watch')?


Tonight is reportedly the night. I've been watching intently hoping that maybe, just maybe it would hit sooner. I broke down the day after my birthday a couple of weeks ago and pulled the trigger and bought a Stream. I've already added it to the account it's plugged in and powered up, it should have updated.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if it'll launch at midnight or sometime tomorrow?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Tick, tick, tick... 

For some reason I feel like a kid on the day before Christmas. (and I'm Jewish)


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Why would the release notes say "minor maintenance release" when they are enabling streaming? LOL

I'm happy for all the Android users that have been waiting way too long for this functionality.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Why would the release notes say "minor maintenance release" when they are enabling streaming? LOL


The "minor maintenance release" is just the old notes for the last update in January.


----------

